# Average Amount of Storms In Michigan (SW)



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Wondering if anyone happens to know the average number of storms south west Michigan see's per year?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a pretty loaded question depending on what part of SW michigan. Good ol lake michigan can dump some good amounts of snow depending where you are! Here in Portage, we have anywhere from 15-20 plows per season. Some years more, some less, depending on the winds!


----------

